

Problem: what do your customers want? Yelp isn't the answer - JBKALKBRENNER

Customer voting rights&#x2F;voice weight by cumulative purchase percentile rank bands. Think of this scenario: one of your customers (let’s call her Jane) is disgruntled. Jane’s cumulative purchases (i.e., amount she spent purchasing items or services from your business) are within the 75th – 99th percentile of your customer’s cumulative purchases. Jane believes she’s not alone, and [insert concept] finds a way to connect with all customers whose purchases are within the said 75th – 99th percentile (“Top Band”). The majority of your customers within said Top Band agree with Jane’s grievance. They want change. What do you do?
Think of this… would you rather know the aforementioned percentile rank of a Yelp reviewer or a count of their disparate reviews on Yelp? Which is most helpful, when reviewing a given business? What about customers who are in the 1-10th percentile? What do you have in common with the 75th – 99th percentile?
5 digit alpha numeric code tracks customer spend (think original Uber code for “free rides”); customer anonymized otherwise
How to monetize 
•	Business Intelligence – sell services 
•	Mass hidden dissatisfied migration (i.e., if business A doesn’t help, business B will)
•	More<p>Take it. Make it
======
AlexCunningham
I think this could be done through an ecosystem of existing technologies -
although the BI service (business) model would function more like a
"Hortonworks". Have users register for the app through a Gmail
account/facebook account - you now have a solid amount of general data on the
user (name, town, state, etc). Then, using existing API's, have your app
connect to payment apps (Venmo, Paypal, Google Wallet, etc). Using some cloud
based data analytics (Azure ML?), absorb the customer information, the vendor
information, and amount - use this information to calculate percentiles based
on user population - now convert the dollar amounts to some sort of point
based system (as to keep people's actual dollar amounts spend private). Now
using intervals (defined through some research around consumer spending habits
at different vendor types) you can define your users into specific brackets
(Top, middle, low)

